# We will miss you, Sweet Samantha



## Pipp

===========================================================================

Rainbow Bridge > We will miss you, Sweet Samantha

===========================================================================

From: maherwoman

Date: 2007-05-30 23:25:43

Reply: http://rabbitsonline.net/reply.php?topic_id=23028

Tonight, Alicia (JadeIcing) was met with a shock. She and her husband were just hanging around the house, and heard sudden sounds coming from the bunny room...they were worried that two buns had gotten out and were fighting, so she asked him to go in and check. Turns out beautiful Samantha was having a seizure.

By the time Alicia got to Samantha, she wasn't moving, so they scooped her up and took her over to the vet's.

Along the way, Alicia checked her tummy..it wasn't hard, as if with gas. She'd been eating fine, and acting completely normal (her usual grumpy self). She did notice, though, that her pulse was really weak.

By the time they got her to the vet, it was obvious the sweetheart wasn't going to make it. 

Tonight beautiful Samantha crossed the Rainbow Bridge. Alicia's still quite in shock about it all, and asked that I post something for her, including the gorgeous pictures she got of her girl just yesterday. 

So, here's a memorial to our spunky, gorgeous Samantha...the big, beautiful, gray Flemish Giant...may you cross healthy and happy across the Rainbow Bridge. A bunny couldn't have asked for a more wonderful, perfect home than the one you got with your mommy, daddy, and brothers and sisters. We'll be sure to give Kasha the pup lots of love for you...I'm sure she misses her best friend.

We will love you always...

RIP Samantha Jane








































































































































---------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## JBC

Soooo Sorry about your lost. Been there and I know that after the shock wears off, you'll be left with a large hole in your heart, but know that there is another bun out there that needs your love and care and that when your find "him or her" you will know it ... that's how it was when Bugs died and Harley came into our lives. God bless you and your family and know that Samantha is crossing over the Rainbow Bridge and on her way to a happy life with a host of new bunny friends. She is in good hands.

Joyce


----------



## petkeeper

So sorry for you loss. I know how hard it is to lose them so suddenly. I hope it come as some consolation that it was quick and not a long painful situation. Always remember the happy times.


----------



## JadeIcing

===========================================================================
Rainbow Bridge > We will miss you, Sweet Samantha
===========================================================================

From: binkies
Date: 2007-05-30 23:34:47
Reply: 

I can barely see the pictures through the tears. There is just too much 
sadness right now.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

===========================================================================
Rainbow Bridge > We will miss you, Sweet Samantha
===========================================================================

From: Spring
Date: 2007-05-30 23:48:43
Reply: 

Oh my gosh Ali, I'm so so sorry. How devastating. I can't believe this 
happend, I'm in shock.

Samantha was such a pretty girl, I'm sitting her crying looking at that 
sweet little face. I am so sorry Alicia 



Lots of love, prayers and hugs from Leanne.


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
===========================================================================
Rainbow Bridge > We will miss you, Sweet Samantha
===========================================================================

From: AngelnSnuffy
Date: 2007-05-31 00:06:13
Reply: 

Thank You Rosie for doing this for her. What a wonderful collage.



We love you Samantha Jane. Binkie Free, sweet girl. 

We're here for you Ali, if you should need us. You'll be in my 
thoughts and prayers hon.



Crystal



---------------------------------------------------------------------------
===========================================================================
Rainbow Bridge > We will miss you, Sweet Samantha
===========================================================================

From: missyscove
Date: 2007-05-31 00:23:10
Reply: 
I'm so sorry.She was such a beautiful bunny. We're 
certainly here for you. 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
===========================================================================
Rainbow Bridge > We will miss you, Sweet Samantha
===========================================================================

From: undergunfire
Date: 2007-05-31 00:24:58
Reply: 

I have so much going on with me right now and seeing this topped it all 
off.

I don't understand why life needs to be SO hard at times.



Binky free, lovely Samantha 



Alicia....words can't tell you how sorry I feel right now




- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, Madilyn-Mae, and Marlyn)


----------



## JadeIcing

===========================================================================
Rainbow Bridge > We will miss you, Sweet Samantha
===========================================================================

From: stephiemarie78
Date: 2007-05-31 00:36:42
Reply: 

I don't know what to say, i'm still shocked. 

You really helped cheer me up when i lost cooter, you know i'm here for 
you.


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
===========================================================================
Rainbow Bridge > We will miss you, Sweet Samantha
===========================================================================

From: TinysMom
Date: 2007-05-31 01:58:53
Reply: 

What lovely photos of a lovely young gal. She was just beautiful.

I'm so sorry that you lost her. I know she couldn't have been loved any 
more than she was loved by you and the forum members here ~ but I also 
know that doesn't help with the grief right now.

Y'all are in my thoughts and prayers.

Peg


---------------------------------------------------------------------------


===========================================================================
Rainbow Bridge > We will miss you, Sweet Samantha
===========================================================================

From: Eve
Date: 2007-05-31 03:14:10
Reply: 

Alicia, I am so sorry. You are in my thoughts and prayers. 



Those pictures of Samantha are beautiful, what a pretty lady. 



You are such an amazing bunny mum, Samantha is a very lucky bunny to 
have had such a wonderful and happy home with you. 



Binkie Free sweetheart, till you both meet again. 


===========================================================================
Rainbow Bridge > We will miss you, Sweet Samantha
===========================================================================

From: JimD
Date: 2007-05-31 03:46:22
Reply: 

I'm so sorry, Ali 



...binkie free Samantha.


----------



## JadeIcing

===========================================================================
Rainbow Bridge > We will miss you, Sweet Samantha
===========================================================================

From: JadeIcing
Date: 2007-05-31 05:35:56
Reply: 

Hey my big DIVA it's 5am and I have been up an hour. I can't believe 
your gone. I always said I wouldn't have chosen you myself but that God 
sent you to me for a reason. Trying to find a way to help you made me 
see what amazing creatures rabbits our.



It brought to light what delicate creatures you were. Thanks to you I 
help others. I learned patience ok so not much but I did learn some. I 
learned to fight for those who have no voice. Not just to sit back and 
talk while others fight. I learned that every life is worth fighting 
for. 



Daddy is so sad. He loved you so much. I don't know how he will take 
this but maybe he can draw comfort that you are now with his bunny 
Thumper who he lost years ago. Do me a favor ask Thumper how he felt about 
that name. Tell Thumper that Daddy still misses him and we wait for the 
day we all meet again. 



Also say hi to Chaka and tell her grandma and JayR miss her. 



I am also worried about Kashi I know she was a dog and but you two were 
the best of friends. You trusted her long before you trusted any of us. 
She would sleep by your pen and eat veggies with you. She is going to 
miss you.



So much more to say but how do I say it? How do I accept you are gone? 
I love you my big DIVA. We will meet again at the Rainbow Bridge and 
you will nip me and ask for crasins. When hear thunder I will think of 
your stomping.


----------



## JadeIcing

===========================================================================
Rainbow Bridge > We will miss you, Sweet Samantha
===========================================================================

From: Flashy
Date: 2007-05-31 05:58:15
Reply:

What sad sad news.



I'm so sorry that you have lost such a good friend.



RIP Samantha Jane x

===========================================================================
Rainbow Bridge > We will miss you, Sweet Samantha
===========================================================================

From: rabb1tmad
Date: 2007-05-31 06:40:30
Reply:

Our prayers are with you Alicia. I'm so sorry for your loss.



Binky free Samantha.

===========================================================================
Rainbow Bridge > We will miss you, Sweet Samantha
===========================================================================

From: slavetoabunny
Date: 2007-05-31 07:54:04
Reply: 

I'm so sorry about Samantha. She was a beautiful girl.



Binky free Samantha.
===========================================================================
Rainbow Bridge > We will miss you, Sweet Samantha
===========================================================================

From: Phinnsmommy
Date: 2007-05-31 08:02:19
Reply: 

Im lost for words.... all I can say is Im ssoo very sorry

===========================================================================
Rainbow Bridge > We will miss you, Sweet Samantha
===========================================================================

From: jenfur427
Date: 2007-05-31 08:02:53
Reply: http://rabbitsonline.net/reply.php?topic_id=23028

I'm so sorry Ali. My thoughts are with you. 

===========================================================================
Rainbow Bridge > We will miss you, Sweet Samantha
===========================================================================

From: bat42072
Date: 2007-05-31 08:02:54
Reply: http://rabbitsonline.net/reply.php?topic_id=23028

I am so sorry for your loss... she is uch a beautiful geirl... my 
thoughts and prayers are with you...



Becky



RIP Samantha... Binky free 

===========================================================================
Rainbow Bridge > We will miss you, Sweet Samantha
===========================================================================

From: Haley
Date: 2007-05-31 08:07:50
Reply: 

Oh God, not Samantha. This is just heartbreaking.



Alicia, you and youre family are in my prayers. Im so sorry. 



Rest in peace sweet girl.


----------



## JadeIcing

===========================================================================
Rainbow Bridge > We will miss you, Sweet Samantha
===========================================================================

From: Snuggys Mom
Date: 2007-05-31 09:48:18
Reply: 

I'm so very sorry, Alicia. 



I'm so glad you have all those beautiful pictures of her. They may be 
hard to look at now, but you will soon be very glad to have them. 



Binky free, Samantha.



Hugs,



Laura
===========================================================================
Rainbow Bridge > We will miss you, Sweet Samantha
===========================================================================

From: m.e.
Date: 2007-05-31 10:44:16
Reply: 

I'm so sorry, Alicia. I just can't believe it 

===========================================================================
Rainbow Bridge > We will miss you, Sweet Samantha
===========================================================================

From: HoneyPot
Date: 2007-05-31 11:16:23
Reply: 

Just working up the heart to post a goodbye to Sam. She was a gorgeous 
big girl  and the final pictures of her are beautiful. She's in my 
heart (as well as you and your family).



(HUGS)



Nadia
===========================================================================
Rainbow Bridge > We will miss you, Sweet Samantha
===========================================================================

From: minilops
Date: 2007-05-31 14:57:08
Reply:

Oh Ali, I'm so so sorry . This is such a huge shock. I wish I could 
fly over there and give you a million hugs. Sam was larger than life and 
I know she's gonna be missed terribly.


----------



## JadeIcing

===========================================================================
Rainbow Bridge > We will miss you, Sweet Samantha
===========================================================================

From: Michaela
Date: 2007-05-31 15:10:05
Reply:

Oh no no, my jaw dropped when I saw the title.

Alicia, I am so sorry, I cannot tell you how much.

Samantha had such an amazing life with you - remember that and take a 
little comfort in it.

You were such a rock for me when Berri went to the Bridge, know that I 
am here for you too.

Binky free at the Bridge Sam 

Hug hugs hugs, 

~ Michaela and the girls ~ 

===========================================================================
Rainbow Bridge > We will miss you, Sweet Samantha
===========================================================================

From: Pet_Bunny
Date: 2007-05-31 15:30:16
Reply: 

Nooo ... Not Samantha Jane! 

I can't believe this is happening. 

I am so sorry Alicia. I was so desperate to see a Flemish and it 
breaks my heart to hear Samantha Jane passed away. I loved her and her 
name, it was some thing that just connected to me.

Binkie free Samantha Jane.

Rainbows 
===========================================================================
Rainbow Bridge > We will miss you, Sweet Samantha
===========================================================================

From: JadeIcing
Date: 2007-05-31 16:35:01
Reply: 

Sorry this is long but these are some songs that come to mind right 
now.

Friends Never Say Goodbye
Music by Elton John
Lyrics by Tim Rice
Available on the soundtrack "The Road To El Dorado"

There isn't much I haven't shared
With you along the road
And through it all there'd always be
Tomorrow's episode
Suddenly that isn't true
There's another avenue
Beckoning the great divide
Ask no questions, take no side
Who's to say who's right or wrong
Whose course is braver run
Still we are, have always been
Will ever be as one

What is done has been done for the best
Though the mist in my eyes might suggest
Just a little confusion about what I'll lose
But if I started over I know I would choose
The same joy the same sadness each step of the way
That fought me and tought me that friends never say
Never say goodbye
Never say goodbye
Never say goodbye
Never say goodbye

Suddenly that isn't true
There's another avenue
Beckoning, the great divide
I would choose
The same joy the same sadness each step of the way
That fought me and taught me that friends never say
Never say goodbye
Never say goodbye
Never say goodbye
Never say goodbye


Celine Dion - Fly Lyrics

Fly, fly little wing
Fly beyond imagining
The softest cloud, the whitest dove
Upon the wind of heaven's love
Past the planets and the stars
Leave this lonely world of ours
Escape the sorrow and the pain
And fly again

Fly, fly precious one
Your endless journey has begun
Take your gentle happiness
Far too beautiful for this
Cross over to the other shore
There is peace forevermore
But hold this mem'ry bittersweet
Until we meet

Fly, fly do not fear
Don't waste a breath, don't shed a tear
Your heart is pure, your soul is free
Be on your way, don't wait for me
Above the universe you'll climb
On beyond the hands of time
The moon will rise, the sun will set
But I won't forget

Fly, fly little wing
Fly where only angels sing
Fly away, the time is right
Go now, find the light 



"angel" by sarah mclachlan 

Spend all your time waiting
for that second chance
for a break that would make it okay
there's always one reason
to feel not good enough
and it's hard at the end of the day
I need some distraction
oh beautiful release
memory seeps from my veins
let me be empty
and weightless and maybe
I'll find some peace tonight

in the arms of an angel
fly away from here
from this dark cold hotel room
and the endlessness that you fear
you are pulled from the wreckage
of your silent reverie
you're in the arms of the angel
may you find some comfort there

so tired of the straight line
and everywhere you turn
there's vultures and thieves at your back
and the storm keeps on twisting
you keep on building the lie
that you make up for all that you lack
it don't make no difference
escaping one last time
it's easier to believe in this sweet madness oh
this glorious sadness that brings me to my knees

in the arms of an angel
fly away from here
from this dark cold hotel room
and the endlessness that you fear
you are pulled from the wreckage
of your silent reverie
you're in the arms of the angel
may you find some comfort there
you're in the arms of the angel
may you find some comfort here



NICKELBACK LYRICS

"If Everyone Cared"

>From underneath the trees, we watch the sky
Confusing stars for satellites
I never dreamed that you'd be mine
But here we are, we're here tonight

Singing Amen, I, I'm alive
Singing Amen, I, I'm alive


If everyone cared and nobody cried
If everyone loved and nobody lied
If everyone shared and swallowed their pride
Then we'd see the day when nobody died

And I'm singing

Amen I, Amen I, I'm alive
Amen I, Amen I, Amen I, I'm alive

And in the air the fireflies
Our only light in paradise
We'll show the world they were wrong
And teach them all to sing along

Singing Amen, I, I'm alive
Singing Amen, I, I'm alive
(I'm alive)



And as we lie beneath the stars
We realize how small we are
If they could love like you and me
Imagine what the world could be

If everyone cared and nobody cried
If everyone loved and nobody lied
If everyone shared and swallowed their pride
Then we'd see the day when nobody died
When nobody died...



We'd see the day, we'd see the day
When nobody died
We'd see the day, we'd see the day
When nobody died
We'd see the day when nobody died


----------



## JadeIcing

===========================================================================
Rainbow Bridge > We will miss you, Sweet Samantha
===========================================================================

From: lalena2148
Date: 2007-05-31 17:13:09
Reply: 

Alicia, I'm so sorry. You and your family are in my prayers.

Binkie free, Samantha. You proved big is beautiful, sweet girl. 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
===========================================================================
Rainbow Bridge > We will miss you, Sweet Samantha
===========================================================================

From: naturestee
Date: 2007-05-31 17:25:10
Reply: 

I'm so sorry Alicia. Many hugs to you and yours.

Binky free Samantha. I never met you, but I will miss you.



===========================================================================
Rainbow Bridge > We will miss you, Sweet Samantha
===========================================================================

From: pumpkinandwhiskersmom
Date: 2007-05-31 18:34:31
Reply: 

So very sorry for your loss, Alicia....Binky-free at the Bridge, 
Samantha

===========================================================================
Rainbow Bridge > We will miss you, Sweet Samantha
===========================================================================

From: TinysMom
Date: 2007-05-31 18:37:07
Reply: 

I really should wait to let Katt post this - she posted it on Ginger's 
thread and it meant so much to me.

But I don't want to wait and see this get buried on page 10 or 
something....I want it up here - closer to Samantha's photos.

So Katt - I apologize for posting this ahead of you - but I'm not sure 
when you'll be on next...

~~

If tomorrow starts without me,

And I'm not there to see,

If the sun should rise

and find your eyes all filled with tears for me;

I wish so much you wouldn't cry

the way you did today,

While thinking of the many things,

we didn't get to say.

I know how much you love me,

As much as I love you! ,

And each time that you think of me,

I know you'll miss me too;

But when tomorrow starts without me,

Please try to understand,

That an angel came and called my name,

And took me by the hand,

And said my place was ready,

In heaven far above,

And that I'd have to leave behind;

All those I dearly love.

But as I turned to walk away,

A tear fell from my eye

For all my life,

I'd always thought,

I didn't want to die.

I had so much to live for,

So much left yet to do,

It seemed almost impossible,

That I was leaving you.

I thought of all the yesterdays,

The good ones and the bad,

I thought of all the love we shared,

And all the fun we had.

If I could relive yesterday,

Just even for a while,

I'd say good-bye and kiss you,

And maybe see you smile.

But then I fully realized,

That this could never be,

For emptiness and memories,

Would take the place of me.

And when I thought of worldly things,

I might miss come tomorrow,

I thought of you, and when I did,

My heart was filled with sorrow.

But when I walked through heaven's gates,

I felt so much at home.

When God looked down and smiled at me,

>From His great golden throne,

He said, "This is eternity,

And all I've promised you."

Today your life on earth is past,

But here life starts anew.

I promise no tomorrow,

But today will always last,

And since each day's the same way,

There's no longing for the past.

You have been so faithful,

So trusting and so true.

Though there were times you did some things,

You knew you shouldn't do.

But you have been forgiven,

and now at last you're free.

So won't you come and take my hand,

and share my life with me?

So when tomorrow starts without me,

don't think we're far apart,

For every time you think of me,

I'm right here, in your heart


----------



## JadeIcing

===========================================================================
Rainbow Bridge > We will miss you, Sweet Samantha
===========================================================================

From: 2bunmom
Date: 2007-05-31 18:47:51
Reply: 

Oh my goodness, It is so hard for me to see this news on the forum 
tonight.  You have always been such a good bunny mom. For a long time 
now I have admired how you keep up with each buns needs. You have been 
able to do this and do it well. I have trouble keeping up with 2 buns 
without health issues. 

Thank you for sharing those beautiful pictures of Samantha Jane. I am 
glad that she had someone like you and your husband to love and care 
for her. It shows in those pictures how much she was loved and cared 
for. 

I am so sorry that this has happened and she was taken away from you so 
soon. 

Binkie Free Miss Samantha Jane. Much love and tons of hugs. Beckie


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
===========================================================================
Rainbow Bridge > We will miss you, Sweet Samantha
===========================================================================

From: Aina
Date: 2007-05-31 18:48:33
Reply: 

Binky free Samantha

===========================================================================
Rainbow Bridge > We will miss you, Sweet Samantha
===========================================================================

From: Crystalballl
Date: 2007-05-31 20:17:30
Reply: 

I've been so busy this week, I've hardly had time to get on the site. 
I am SO SO sorry to hear about your loss. 



Binky Free Sweet Girl!!



Crystal (Bandit & Holly)


----------



## JadeIcing

===========================================================================
Rainbow Bridge > We will miss you, Sweet Samantha
===========================================================================

From: iluvmybuns
Date: 2007-05-31 20:27:35
Reply: 

Oh Alicia I am so sorry to hear about this! You'll be in my thoughts 
sweetie.



Binkie Free Samantha


===========================================================================
Rainbow Bridge > We will miss you, Sweet Samantha
===========================================================================

From: JadeIcing
Date: 2007-05-31 20:31:56
Reply: 

Hey Sam guess you read what I said about the thunder. I love you too.



For everyone else this afternoon I went to feed the bunnies there 
afternoon treat and I turned to give Sam some and she wasn't there. I feel 
to the floor crying. I just wanted my baby. At that moment it started to 
thunder.



I like to think that was her stomping telling me she was ok and to get 
up. 
===========================================================================
Rainbow Bridge > We will miss you, Sweet Samantha
===========================================================================

From: TinysMom
Date: 2007-05-31 20:55:30
Reply: 

Right now the grief is so strong - even here. I feel for you so much.

But I want to tell you - from my own experience with Ginger - you WILL 
make it through this.

It will take time. Post in this thread all you need to - all the times 
you think about her or miss her. Write to her if you need to.

Those of us who have lost - understand perfectly.

I'm praying for you. And I'm glad she thumped at you!

Peg

JadeIcing wrote: I went to feed the bunnies there afternoon treat and I 
turned to give Sam some and she wasn't there. I feel to the floor 
crying. I just wanted my baby. At that moment it started to thunder.
===========================================================================
Rainbow Bridge > We will miss you, Sweet Samantha
===========================================================================

From: maherwoman
Date: 2007-05-31 22:39:14
Reply: 

Peg's right...you post as much as you need to. I enjoy reading what 
you say to your girl, and can understand what you're going through so 
well. I wish you didn't have to go through that sort of pain. It's so 
horrible...and this was so shocking and sudden.

I love you, Sweetie...I hope you know that. You're like a sister to 
me, truly. And you feel absolutely free to call me anytime you want. 
I'm here for you...
===========================================================================
Rainbow Bridge > We will miss you, Sweet Samantha
===========================================================================

From: minilops
Date: 2007-05-31 23:19:45
Reply: 

I just wanted to say that you are in my thoughts Ali.

That was amazing about the thunder...was just like she could hear you 
and wanted you to know she was ok.

===========================================================================
Rainbow Bridge > We will miss you, Sweet Samantha
===========================================================================

From: Michaela
Date: 2007-06-01 05:23:36
Reply: 

JadeIcing wrote: For everyone else this afternoon I went to feed the 
bunnies there afternoon treat and I turned to give Sam some and she 
wasn't there. I feel to the floor crying. I just wanted my baby. At that 
moment it started to thunder.

Oh wow, that is such an amazing story.

Ali, let the tears out - don't bottle them up or it will just be 
harder. I bottled everything up, tried to distract myself, but I regret that 
now.

I'm here if you need me


===========================================================================
Rainbow Bridge > We will miss you, Sweet Samantha
===========================================================================

From: JadeIcing
Date: 2007-06-01 08:04:38
Reply: 

It's funny they say grief you blame others. I don't blame others and I 
don't blame myself. It was her time to go and thats all. No way to 
change that. I will miss her and rather her be here but it is was just her 
time. 

I loved her, Rob loved her, My mom, my dad, my brother and those here 
loved her. She knew that. 

We did everything to make sure she was healthy, taking her to the vet. 
Making sure she had the best food, the healthiest treats. 

Nothing more we could just her time.

I just miss her.
===========================================================================
Rainbow Bridge > We will miss you, Sweet Samantha
===========================================================================

From: JadeIcing
Date: 2007-06-01 11:13:14
Reply: 

Well I just got off the phone with the vets office we have made the 
choice to have you cremated. It wasn't an easy choice. In the end we 
wanted you to always have your place in our family. No one will ever replace 
you.

They said you will be given back to us in a blue box. I think you 
deserve better ok maybe I will like the box. Blue is my favorite color. 

Next week the two guinea pigs join our family in body. In heart they 
already are part of this family they were before you left. In you honor 
we are going to call them Logan Jake (Jane) and Samuel (Samantha) Elijah 
or Eliot. I like Elijah but waiting for what Daddy thinks. 



Daddy still can not come here to say good bye. His heart is broken and 
I am not sure he is ready to yet.


----------



## JadeIcing

===========================================================================
Rainbow Bridge > We will miss you, Sweet Samantha
===========================================================================

From: LuvaBun
Date: 2007-06-01 11:41:05
Reply: 

Oh Alicia, I am so very sorry - I couldn't believe when I saw the 
title. You must have got such an awful shock.

Samantha was gorgeous, those photos prove it, and she knew she was 
loved. I am glad you are having her cremated, and think that box is 
beautiful. 

God Bless, Samantha, keep the thunder coming.

Jan

===========================================================================
Rainbow Bridge > We will miss you, Sweet Samantha
===========================================================================

From: JadeIcing
Date: 2007-06-01 12:42:49
Reply: 

Some pictures I want to share.



Me and Sam

















Ringo and Sam






































This was long before the others came.










Some close ups of her.





































































This is getting long so I will post more in another post. Hope no one 
minds.


----------



## JadeIcing

===========================================================================
Rainbow Bridge > We will miss you, Sweet Samantha
===========================================================================

From: JadeIcing
Date: 2007-06-01 13:09:08
Reply:

Sams big butt.






Her Easter Pictures.





















Random Shots.
















When we first got her.











With her bunny.






Playing with color settings.































Some vids. Sorry some aren't great quality.




















===========================================================================
Rainbow Bridge > We will miss you, Sweet Samantha
===========================================================================

From: polly
Date: 2007-06-01 17:09:56
Reply: 

She's beautiful. I am so sorry Alicia





===========================================================================
Rainbow Bridge > We will miss you, Sweet Samantha
===========================================================================

From: JadeIcing
Date: 2007-06-01 21:22:10
Reply:


----------



## JadeIcing

===========================================================================
Rainbow Bridge > We will miss you, Sweet Samantha
===========================================================================

From: MissBea
Date: 2007-06-01 22:21:10
Reply:

Miss Alicia,

As a rabbit, I try to confine myself to the bunny chat area. So I will 
try to keep this post short here.

Mama felt so bad about Samantha that I came on here to read about her 
and learn more about why mom was upset.

After listening to mom talk to dad about her and looking at her 
pictures, I've decided that she deserves the title:

"Honorary Lionhead"

She may have been a flemmie by birth - but she was definitely a 
lionhead by heart.

I'm sorry for your loss. I'm sure GingerSpice and R2 greeted her with 
lots of binkies and showed her their favorite places for hay and stuff.

Miss Bea
===========================================================================
Rainbow Bridge > We will miss you, Sweet Samantha
===========================================================================

From: JadeIcing
Date: 2007-06-01 22:34:17
Reply: 

Thank you very much. I think she would get a kick out of that. I know I 
do. 

===========================================================================
Rainbow Bridge > We will miss you, Sweet Samantha
===========================================================================

From: JadeIcing
Date: 2007-06-01 22:48:15
Reply: 

I thought I was done posting for the day but I guess not. I just wanted 
you to know that I liked hearing the thunder again today.



Also Kashi keeps looking for you. She spent all day going all over 
looking around. She would go to where your pen should be and come out look 
at me as if to ask where are you. How do I tell her your gone?



I also noticed Teresa keeps sitting looking across to your pen. Also 
wondering where her arch nemisis is. 



I don't know what to do we miss you. Daddy posted on his 360 blog but 
still can not come here. We watched your videos when he got home. It was 
nice we laughed at the memories as tears of sorrow rained down our 
faces. We still can't believe your gone.



I still don't know how to tell Daniel you are gone. She gave you to us 
knowing we would love you. As I have said not the housewarming gift I 
expected but one of the best ever.



I am going to qoute something Daddy wrote on his blog here.



Good bye Samantha Jane. I don't know why you felt it was time to leave 
us, we were ready to take care of you for a long time yet. I hope you 
were truly happy in your time with us. I hope you have found peace. You 
will be greatly missed.
===========================================================================
Rainbow Bridge > We will miss you, Sweet Samantha
===========================================================================

From: Bangbang
Date: 2007-06-02 07:07:48
Reply: 

Binky free Samantha, thinking of you...

Lara and Bang2
===========================================================================
Rainbow Bridge > We will miss you, Sweet Samantha
===========================================================================

From: Sugar N Spice
Date: 2007-06-03 12:36:02
Reply: 

Oh...I know words seem meaningless and empty right now...but I just 
wanted to let you know that I'm so sorry... and we're all here for 
you...



Samantha Jane

===========================================================================
Rainbow Bridge > We will miss you, Sweet Samantha
===========================================================================

From: ani-lover
Date: 2007-06-03 18:13:38
Reply: 

oh no... 
not samantha, i always enjoyed seeing pics of your buns. i dont want to 
make you feel any worse so i am just going to say that she is in a good 
place and will always remember you.

binky free sweet samantha! you'll be missed.


ani-lover

it may not be the right thing to ask right now but why exactly was she 
having seisures

dont answer right away if its too much. 

===========================================================================
Rainbow Bridge > We will miss you, Sweet Samantha
===========================================================================

From: JadeIcing
Date: 2007-06-03 18:16:18
Reply: 

Not at all I love what you said because I believe it. Thank you 
I love taking pictures.



It was her heart. I guess something not so surprising in bigger breeds.

===========================================================================
Rainbow Bridge > We will miss you, Sweet Samantha
===========================================================================

From: JadeIcing
Date: 2007-06-03 21:36:03
Reply: 






---------------------------------------------------------------------------
===========================================================================
Rainbow Bridge > We will miss you, Sweet Samantha
===========================================================================

From: LuvaBun
Date: 2007-06-04 06:00:31
Reply: 







This is so beautiful


Jan

===========================================================================
Rainbow Bridge > We will miss you, Sweet Samantha
===========================================================================

From: f_j
Date: 2007-06-05 13:29:58
Reply:

I have been so busy that I haven't been on RO lately, and I just saw 
this awful news. I am so very sorry. She was so beautiful. My 
thoughts are with you.
===========================================================================
Rainbow Bridge > We will miss you, Sweet Samantha
===========================================================================

From: Starina
Date: 2007-06-05 22:34:44
Reply: 

I am so sorry. I haven't been on in a while. I am so sad to hear about 
Samantha. I know that she was a tough little girl, but she knew you 
loved her. You can see it in her face in those photos. 



~Star~
===========================================================================
Rainbow Bridge > We will miss you, Sweet Samantha
===========================================================================

From: JadeIcing
Date: 2007-06-06 00:49:42
Reply: 

Thanks everyone. We just got a card today from the vets.


----------



## ToastyRob

Hi big girl. It's been three weeks and I still can't believe you're gone. I keep looking into the closet where we kept your pen, expecting to see you standing up looking for treats and pets. I miss watching your sudden binkies that would launch you a couple feet in the air (from a stand still). I miss how you were the gentlest of them all, you were the only one who would sit near Ringo without trying to nip at him. I miss lying on the floor while you were running loose and you hop over and stand on my back, like you were king.....queen of the mountain. I miss you baby. You taught us so much about rabbits, about patience. Loosing you wasso unexpected, it came as a horrible shock to both of us. You may have been the runt of yourlitter, but you were the pick of it to us. I still can't believe you're gone. 

I miss you big girl.


----------



## JadeIcing

Hey Sam,

Yesterday it was one month since you died. I tried not to think about it but I couldn' help it. I was so sad knowing that you aren't here. Daddy was pretty sad to. It so wierd how fast this has all gone by. 

Not much I can say other than we miss you.


----------



## JadeIcing

[align=left]



[/align]

[align=left]
Today of all days is hard. Today is supposed to be your day. Two years ago today you were carried into our lives and showed us we were beneath you. Not worthy to breath the same air. It took a long time but you and I came to understand each other. [/align]
[align=left]We miss you so much. There is a hole in our family where you should be. Teresa is a princess but you were our queen. We want you home with us so bad it hurts.[/align]
[align=left]I love you Sam.[/align]
[align=left]Some images that help me smile.[/align]

[align=left]













[/align]

[align=left]



[/align]

[align=left]























[/align]

[align=left][/align]


----------



## ThatsMySimi

So sorry that I am just seeing this now and just taking the time to read it. I know what its like to loose someone/somebun so close to you. I know words probably still dont help you, and I am sorry if this upsets you and make it worse for you to handle. But your girl was beautiful, and she was well loved, and I hadn't read much about her, but I know that she was a great bun, and I am so sorry about your loss. 

If you ever need to chat, I am someone who knows a lot about loosing someone you loved and I am willing to chat anytime.

Once again, so sorry
Shay


----------



## JadeIcing

Hey girl. You have been on our minds so much. It's still hard to think of you as not here.


----------



## JadeIcing

I don't know why but I miss you so much today. I can not stop crying. You were are world.


----------



## JadeIcing

A dear friend made this.


----------



## ellissian

Thats really beautifull Ali. 

I'm just about to post a pic I've just been sent of Milly.


----------



## JadeIcing

I miss you so much Sam. Some new freinds went to the bridge and I need you to look for them. One is Michelles Black Jack. He is such a handsome boy. Maybe You guys would like to play together. 

There is Pegs Pow Wow. Make sure she is all well.

Elissians Milly. He was just a baby and he needs friends.

Also Peepoo and Petey. 

So many have passed on care for them ok my big girl.


----------



## CrazyMike40

Sorry I thought that I had been by months ago to pass on my respects to Samantha Jane. She looked like such a wonderful girl. I am very sorry for your loss Alicia.


----------



## JadeIcing

Thank you. Doesnt matter when. Anytime is nice.


----------



## ellissian

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> I miss you so much Sam. Some new freinds went to the bridge and I need you to look for them. One is Michelles Black Jack. He is such a handsome boy. Maybe You guys would like to play together.
> 
> There is Pegs Pow Wow. Make sure she is all well.
> 
> Elissians Milly. He was just a baby and he needs friends.
> 
> Also Peepoo and Petey.
> 
> So many have passed on care for them ok my big girl.


Ali, itsnice to think your Samantha is helping take care of Milly since he was only a baby.


----------



## lemonaxis

What a beautiful beautiful bun, goodbye Samantha, I am new here, just saw your pictures and wanted to give you a hug, watch out for my Lila and Jane, they will be happy I know to see you. They will be so happy to see you......


----------



## JadeIcing

Sams ashes.


----------



## NZminilops

How are you doing Alicia?

ink iris:


----------



## JadeIcing

Ok been missing her alot lately. Bonding keeps me busy.


----------



## JadeIcing

Hey girl I have been thinging alot about you. We miss you so much. We are working hard and still doing all we can for bunnies.


----------



## JadeIcing




----------



## The BUNFATHER

Miss Alicia,

Mom never knew it - but I often snuck on the computer to look at Samantha's pictures when Miss Nosey (uh...I mean...Miss Bea) wasn't around.

GingerSpice understood that Samantha had a special place in my heart even though we were separated by distance and she was ok with that. 

I've got to tell you - from one flemmie buck - Samantha was a mighty fine looking doe. I would've been proud to have her be part of my harem...but every time I tried to send her an invitation - GingerSpice bit my butt.

Please know that you are not alone in missing Samantha...and that I think of her too. I know someday she and I and Gingerspice can all binky together....and I believe that then Ginger won't be jealous....

Hey..a guy can dream.

Till then though - we'll both remember her with fondness and lus...um...love...

*The BunFather*


----------



## JadeIcing

Thank you Tiny.:hug:That means alot. She cared about you too.


----------



## JadeIcing

This was made last halloween through another group.


----------



## JadeIcing

*Miss You lyrics
*_Aaliyah_*(feat. Jay-Z)*

_[Intro: Jay-Z (Aaliyah)]_
What's up baby girl! (Ho!) 
Thought I had to talk to you again, missing you (Hey, ey, ey, ey) 
Tim is missing you Missy's missing you 
Rashad is missing you your mom is missing you (N-n-n-n-no no no) 
Your pop is missing you Dame is missing you **** we missing you...WOO!!! 

_[Verse 1: Jay-Z (Aaliyah)]_
All we listen to is all the different yous 
Four page letters in addition to 
Have you ever loved somebody used to get the party poppin 
We used to party alot, we used to be in the Hampton's partied alot 
We was The Breakfast Club you was a part of the ROC 
We used to make up special names for the food we ate 
Remember cerial pie one of your favorite plates (I miss you) 
Well Dame told me tell you he's doin well 
Due to the circumstances, it could've been Bellevue 
But I ain't got to tell you, you lookin over us 
Our little angel, but you know what 

_[Chorus: Jay-Z (Aaliyah)]_
Brooklyn's missing you Detroit is missing you 
New Orleans missing you Philly's missing you 
(It's been too long and I'm lost without you) 
Your uncle's missing you your families missing you 
Your fans is missing you the galleries missing you 
**** we missing you 
(It's been too long and I'm lost without you) 

_[Verse 2: Jay-Z (Aaliyah)]_
Now Star is mad I won't grant him a interview 
Now he's dissing me cause he dissed you 
Can you believe the nerve of this dude? 
Cause of your memory I won't bring in the pistols 
But he got issues enough of that lame 
I never seen pain like your parents pain 
But I know God protecting you 
You used to read Seed Of The soul I know God perfecting you 
All the estrogen the darker texture you are the more intellectual 
You are so professional our little purple star 
Too good for earth you are (I miss you) 

_[Chorus: Jay-Z (Aaliyah)]_
Houston's missng you L.A.'s missing you 
DC's missing you Chicago's missing you 
(It's been too long and I'm lost without you) 
Kidada's missing you Shock is missing you 
Colleen is missing you Tiny is missing you 
(It's been too long and I'm lost without you) 

_[Verse 3: Jay-Z]_
By the way, Big we missing you Pac we missing you 
We feel your presence just not in the physical 
All across the world, blocks is miserable 
Y'all left a void it's alot of little yous 
But they not original and they not identical 
They just studied your flows and they watched your interviews 
That's when hip hop if it's not ten of you 
Then it gotta be more, y'all left your paws 
Footprints on the game hood ain't been the same 
Feeling ain't been in music hooks ain't been the same 
But I'm doing what I can man and try to follow y'all memory lane man 
Big you be ashamed to see New York gangbang 
Pac you feel the same thing they use your name in vein 
But I guess that's the issue 
And it proves how much, niggas really miss you 

_[Outro: Jay-Z (Aaliyah)]_
Pun we missing you Big L we missing you 
Left Eye we missing you Jay we missing you 
Jam Master Jay, Freaky Tah, Scott La Rock, the list goes on........ 
The world is missing you the hood is missing you 
(Wondering if your the same and who's been with you) 
Nah mean, miss y'all (I miss you) 
This goes, to the memory of all our fallen soldiers 
Soldiers and soldgettes all across the world (I miss you) 
We gon' hold y'all down, y'all live in our memories forever 
We never gon' let y'all go 

_[Aaliyah (Jay-Z):]_
I, can't, breathe, no, more (We not remembering y'all death though!) 
Since you went away (We celebrating your life) 
I dont really feel like talkin, don't wanna hear you love me (Nah mean!) 
Baby (Yes!) do you understand me (Yes!) 
I can't do a thing without you (**** we missing you) 
Wondering if your the same and who's been with you, I miss you 
Wondering if your the same and who's been with you, I miss you


----------



## JadeIcing




----------



## JadeIcing

*Hey big girl, 

I have been missing you so much lately for so many reasons I am sure you know why. 

Daddy and I keep talking about someday getting another flemish giant (though more than likely you were mixed). We know she could never replace you. That is just not possible. You were one of a kind. 

We miss your size, your weird but seldom binkies, your thunderous stomps, the way you could knock us down with your strength, and the weight when you sat on my back your front paws on my head.

We love you so much and that is never going to change. It is almost 5months since we lost you and it still feels like that day. I wonder if that will change.
*

*Since you left us I am sure you know Wyatt has joined the family. Also that two more guinea pigs are joining us (Mason Alexander and Kingsley Merlin). 
*
*
On a sad note Auntie Rosie lost her baby Drew. I need you to look for her and care for her till Auntie Rosie can be with her. I am sure you GingerSpice and Puck can do that. We miss all of you so much. Tell all of our RO buns that we miss them. 

Also tell the PB buns that we miss them too. Tell Ashy his pea force still sings for him.

Love always,*

*Mommy, Daddy*


----------



## JadeIcing

My desktop


----------



## JadeIcing




----------



## JadeIcing

[align=left]*Hey big girl,

157 days today since you left us. Yea I count. I miss you. It just won't stop. I love you even more than I knew. 

It kills me that you are no longer here. Why!? We loved you so much. I thought we had so much more time. It's just not fair!! I want you here. I want you back. 

I am in a bad spot right now. Things seem like they are almost right but than I am slapped down again. 

Anyway I have some pictures to add. 

Love Always Mama.
*
The card we received from the vet.











Sam's box I just fixed till we buy an urn. 


























Sam's memorial now. I made the blanket under it.









[/align]


----------



## cheryl

Oh my gosh Alishia,that bought tears to my eyes,how very special,and what a nice and thoughtful thing for your vet to do...if only all vets could be as nice as that.

Big hugs to you Alishia :hug:

Cheryl


----------



## JadeIcing

Thank you. I am just not in the best spot right now. Pretty bad actually.


----------



## JadeIcing

*Hey big girl,*

*I just wanted to let you know that Teresa is sick. At first I was scared that I would lose her too. Now I know I just have to care for her. She is still feisty so makes me feel alittle better. *

*If I do lose her I don't think I can survive it. I know most say they like bucks better but no buck can give you the look a doe can. I would like to think if I did you two would finally get along. What a girl can dream can't she?*

*There are six bunnies in Maryland that need some help from you bridge bunnies. Lend them a paw wether it be a new home on earth or one with all of you at the bridge.*



*Love Always Mama*


----------



## JadeIcing

One more thing I am making this blog for my girl Sam. 

http://ripbunnygirlsam.blogspot.com/


----------



## JadeIcing

*Hey Big Girl,*

*Today is a special day. Dallas came to be part of our family. You didn't mind him. For the most part you ignored him. *

*At the same time I miss you even more. Nobody knows but I actually thought about trying to bond Elvis or Connor to you. Instead I bonded Connor to Dallas and Teresa and never tried you with Elvis. I didn't give you the chance of having a friend. 
Maybe you would have lived longer with one. Than again maybe not. *

*I miss you so much! I wish you were here! I know I can not change that. Doesn't matter I still want you here. It is so weird with out you.*

*Love Mama*


----------



## JadeIcing

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zZHrbjhwKik]In the Arms of an Angel[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J8rtDrDb4oo&feature=related]Angel[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZBga34W57As]You Raise Me Up[/ame]


----------



## JadeIcing

*Hey Big Girl,*

*The pain feels as if it will never end. Instead of melting away it builds up keeping me in a fortress where no other can enter. I want to help those around me who are going through the same but I can't. How can I when I myself am trapped in the same cyle of pain.*

*I still have some anger in me. It usually pops up at the oddest times. The biggest thing would have to be the pain of missing you.*

*I really did not know how close I was to you. I guess it built slowly not instant like the others. You became my best friend. I didn't really have one who was there. Oh I had some I talked on the phone sometimes but not someone right there. I told you all kinds of things. We argued alot but still loved being with each other.*

*The last week has been a very hard one. How is it that someone so young full of life is gone? Ashley was a good person who still had so much to do. Yet in her short life she did so many great things. *

*Than BunBuns a sweet little bunny who never got to meet his mama Emily or his grandparents Rosie and Danny. Atleast he will get to play with his sister again.*

*I want to think that you and Drew were waiting for them with the others at the bridge. Ready to show them how cool it is up there.*

*How much loss have we suffered this year? How many have crossed and wait for us to join them? How can we keep going through this? How do we survive?*

*I will end this before I start crying again. *

*MaMa*


----------



## JadeIcing

*Tiny I know you wanted to meet her but this is too soon. We were not ready to let you go. We will miss you. *

*The BUNFATHER wrote: *


> Miss Alicia,
> 
> Mom never knew it - but I often snuck on the computer to look at Samantha's pictures when Miss Nosey (uh...I mean...Miss Bea) wasn't around.
> 
> GingerSpice understood that Samantha had a special place in my heart even though we were separated by distance and she was ok with that.
> 
> I've got to tell you - from one flemmie buck - Samantha was a mighty fine looking doe. I would've been proud to have her be part of my harem...but every time I tried to send her an invitation - GingerSpice bit my butt.
> 
> Please know that you are not alone in missing Samantha...and that I think of her too. I know someday she and I and Gingerspice can all binky together....and I believe that then Ginger won't be jealous....
> 
> Hey..a guy can dream.
> 
> Till then though - we'll both remember her with fondness and lus...um...love...
> 
> *The BunFather*


----------



## JadeIcing

*Hey Big Girl,

How is it a year has gone by? It seems like just yesterday you were glaring at me. How many times did I waste being mad at you for dumping your pellets into your water bowl. Then again you could make me laugh.

Like the time I put you in the short pen while I cleaned. You jumped out of it and had a stunned look on your face, like "How did I do that?" Or when Ringo mounted your face, you were so surprised you just sat there.


You were so big but still so graceful. It seemed like you were always shedding and I constantly had to brush myself off. What I wouldn't give to once again brush off that gray fur.

Since you left us a lot have joined us. Elijah, Logan, Wyatt, Mace, Merlin, and Chibi. I think you helped each one find their way here. Many have been sick and I could have lost them but some how they are all still here. Not one of these guys could ever take your place and no one else ever will.

RIP Big Girl.
Love, Mama
*


----------



## JadeIcing

[align=center]:bunnyangel2::bunnyangel::bunnyangel2:[/align]


----------



## JadeIcing




----------



## JadeIcing

[align=left](I wrote this yesterday but couldn't post it.)[/align]

[align=left]*Hey big girl,

So two weeks ago we were sent another bunny. Some how I think you did this.I get this feeling you want to be my one and only flemish. Or maybe the right one hasn't shown up yet. We love our new girl, she is the sweetest thing ever.

I also have the feeling you had a hand in Kiara finding a home. Well you and Zoe. I think Zoe knew her mommy needed another bunny, and you knew the perfect one. Who else would know that a bunny like her would need such a special home. She reminded me so much of you it sometimes hurt to look at her.

Today would have been 3 years that you joined us. Some how when we celebrated Ringo's Day I wanted to believe you were there, part of me does. I won't lie, at first I didn't want you. I wouldn't let you go back to a shelter. In the end we bonded, it was stronger than I could have imagined.

I still miss you like crazy, but your brothers and sisters keep me too busy to dwell. I have had dreams about you but I don't really share them, they are personal. I did share one. In it I saw you with Molly Marie. I honestly believe all of you are waiting for us.

I truly believe that we will all meet again, it's just going to be awhile.

**Love,
Mama
[/align]*


----------



## NZminilops

Hey Alicia,

I know how you are feeling, I read this thread a lot but don't post in it, I just don't know what to say.

Just wanted you to know that I am thinking about you. I know what Sam meant to you.


----------



## JadeIcing

Thanks that alone means alot.


----------



## JadeIcing

Hey Big Girl,

I know it may seem like I forgot you but I didn't. I just have been in my own little world. I talk to people and yea maybe it seems like I am there but in all honesty I am only partly there. 

It seems like I am not sure of what comes next. I am so tired of having to make choices. Can't someone else? Does it always have to be me? 

Why can't things go right? Why can't for once things just work out smoothly. Why do I always have to fix things. The times it really mattered I missed it and lost you than Mace. I feel like I failed you both. 

Which than makes mequestion whether I am doing the right thing bythe ones here and the ones tocome. Maybe I shouldn't have anyone. It seems like I have theworst luck.

I don't know I am just so confused. 

Anyways.

Love Always,

Mama


----------



## mouse_chalk

I know I didn't know Samantha, I wasn't around when she was here, but she was such a beautiful bunny. I love her pictures and videos...

I just want to say that you didn't, nor could you ever fail any of your animals. They are all so lucky to have you. I just want to give you a huge hug, I hate to hear of you feeling sad.... You know I'm always here for you to talk to- allbeit so far away across the pond!

:hug: xx


----------



## JadeIcing

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> I know I didn't know Samantha, I wasn't around when she was here, but she was such a beautiful bunny. I love her pictures and videos...
> 
> I just want to say that you didn't, nor could you ever fail any of your animals. They are all so lucky to have you. I just want to give you a huge hug, I hate to hear of you feeling sad.... You know I'm always here for you to talk to- allbeit so far away across the pond!
> 
> :hug: xx




My head knows that just sometimes my heart has a hard time understanding that. I just miss her.


----------



## JadeIcing

In Memory Of My Sam


----------



## JadeIcing

Finally got an "urn".


----------

